# Pics of larger Vamoots/Compact



## flyingscot (Jul 17, 2004)

Guys

Deciding on a 57.5 or a 59 (could go either way !)
Would ideally like a compact - but sometimes these things can look funky in large sizes
Dealer has a 59 vamoots which I demoed- but looking to see what a compact would look in that size
Has anyone some photos so I can see?

thx


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Check out the gallery on the Moots site.

http://www.moots.com/2005RidersTalk/album_cat.php?cat_id=1


----------

